# [Risolto]Spostare il sistema su un'altra partizione, pazzia?

## pingoo

Ciao, vorrei fare una cosa credo un po' complicata

Attualmente ho il disco partizionato da quel dì in 4 parti, dove ora si trovano nell'ordine:

[*]ubuntu(edgy eft), installata oggi per prova dove ieri era windows (16 GB~)

[*]gentoo installata intorno a marzo, nella seconda, che prima usavo come aria di scambio(5GB)

[*]OpenSuse (16GB)

+ lo swap che non ricordo

Ora, visto che ho completato un progetto e sono sicuro di non avere bisogno di windows, che comunque non mi era servito, vorrei lasciare solo la gentoo in un'unica partizione (+ swap) che comprenda tutto l'hard disk senza reinstallarla ma usando l'attuale installazione

Qualcuno ha qualche idea se sia realizzabile e se sì come procedere?   :Shocked: 

GrazieLast edited by pingoo on Wed Sep 20, 2006 12:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Puoi spostare i file da una partizione all'altra senza grossi problemi. E' uno dei vantaggi di linux rispetto a windows, che invece mette i file di sistema in specifici blocchi su disco.

Attenzione! Non ho detto che sia banale, se cambi la tabella delle partizioni il sistema non è più in grado di avviarsi, una volta copiati i file devi entrare con una distribuzione live, montare il disco di root e modificare /etc/fstab secondo la nuova tabella.

----------

## devilheart

se non vuoi tenere ne opensuse ne ubuntu puoi usare le due partizioni per /home e /usr e non modificare nulla

----------

## pingoo

grazie riverdragon

Ho dimenticato che vorrei fare tutto "direttamente dall'hard disk" senza mettermi a masterizzare dvd.

Che mi consigliate di fare, tipo

0. formatto la prima partizione

1. copio la partizione in cui è gentoo a partire da / nella prima partizione del disco

2.cancello la 2 e la 3 e formatto tale spazio

3. "allargo" la prima fino a contenere lo spazio inutilizzato (qualche strumento per farlo?)

Per il boot sarà un casino? Ho grub installato nel MBR o come si chiama, dovrebbe essere nei primi settori del disco

Ancora grazie

----------

## pingoo

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> se non vuoi tenere ne opensuse ne ubuntu puoi usare le due partizioni per /home e /usr e non modificare nulla

 

Ti ringrazio del consiglio, se non è troppo complicato però vorrei avere un'unica partizione anche perché credo sia meglio, dato che il disco non è molto grande

bye

----------

## Sparker

va bene il procedimento che hai postato (tranne che non devi riformattare le partizioni 2 e 3 ma lasciare lo spazio libero)

Puoi usare parted per il resize

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Le alternative sono 2: 

- crei uno stage4 tar.bz2 del tuo sistema gentoo, levando /usr/portage e lo metti su DVD 

- crei sempre lo stage4 tar.bz2 e lo metti in una partizione + piccola possibile che creerai eliminando opensuse e lo swap. Poi elimini le partizioni precedenti lasciando solo la partizione con lo stage4, crei la nuova mega partizione, scompatti lo stage4, l'ex partizione dello stage4 diventa swap.

per capirci

prima

[mbuntu][gentoo][suse][swap]

durante

[mbuntu][gentoo][spazio vuoto][partizione grandi lo stretto necessario a contenere lo stage4 di gentoo]

durante2

[partizione per gentoo][stage4]

fine

[gentoo][swap grande quanto la partizione per lo stage4]

L'ideale sarebbe la 1 perchè così facendo la swap la crei esattamente grande quanto la vuoi, senza sprechi. Cmq anche la 2 ha il  suo fascino  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Frez

Io non lo farei a sistema "attivo", ovvero non copierei il filesystem di un S.O. che stai usando.

Qualche giorno fa ho upgradato l'HD del portatile:

1. tolgo il vecchio HD, lo metto in un case esterno collegato tramite USB e monto il nuovo.

2. boot da CD

3. creo nuove partizioni e le monto, come se installassi gentoo  :Smile: 

4. monto il vecchio sistema disponibile sull'HD esterno

5. cp -a vecchia_root nuova_root (in realta' gia' che c'ero ho dato una sfoltita)

6. chroot nella nuova root per installare grub (che non c'era nel CD minimale che avevo usato)

7. unmount e reboot

(voglio vedere se i uincessisti riescono a farlo in 5 comandi da shell   :Wink:   )

Nel tuo caso devi solo fare un po' di giochino delle tre carte con le partizioni.

----------

## silvius

Io personalmente uso sempre un "cp -a" di tutta la  / e la sposto in un' altra partizione. Ho provato sia in chroot con livecd, che senza.

Saluto

----------

## pingoo

Per il momento sono intenzionato a fare come ho detto, con l'aggiunta del suggerimento di Sparker (ho "emergiuto"  :Wink:  parted ) e di Frez per il "non lo farei a sistema "attivo"" (che è meglio!) e quindi pensavo di fare un chroot da zuze e poi cp -a, grazie

Grazie anche a deadhead (ma l'avatar mi procura un senso di fastidio brrr) e a silvius per le sue rassicurazioni.

'Notte, procederò domani

No, spè', ora che ci ripenso un'altra domanda; grub non è stato installato mai da gentoo, ora si legge i file di configurazione da ubuntu. Basterà copiare la cartella /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub in /boot/grub e modificare il file menu.lst, affinché il "nuovo" sistema parta senza problemi?Last edited by pingoo on Wed Sep 20, 2006 7:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Su su coraggio in anni di onorato servizio nessuno si è mai lamentato dei miei servigi e consigli: quel che vedi è un teschio artistico, pensa sorge a Parigi davanti al Centro Pompidou dove c'è il Beaubourg.

Cmq m'ero scordato [avevo dato per scontato] che la cosa va fatta da livecd. Grub reinstallalo seguendo l'handbook e dandogli come riferimenti hda1 , visto che sarà l'unica partizione dati esistente. L'unica attenzione che presterei magari è nel copiare il file grub.conf già presente.

----------

## silvius

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> No, spè', ora che ci ripenso un'altra domanda; grub non è stato installato mai da gentoo, ora si legge i file di configurazione da ubuntu. Basterà copiare la cartella /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub in /boot/grub e modificare il file menu.lst, affinché il "nuovo" sistema parta senza problemi?

 

Secondo me è meglio che lo compili da gentoo, altrimenti non ne tiene traccia, non costa molto dare un emerge grub, lo installi e sistemi il /boot/grub/grub.conf.

Solitamente per la /boot si crea una partizione a se, poi vedi tu....

Saluto

----------

## Frez

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> No, spè', ora che ci ripenso un'altra domanda; grub non è stato installato mai da gentoo, ora si legge i file di configurazione da ubuntu. Basterà copiare la cartella /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub in /boot/grub e modificare il file menu.lst, affinché il "nuovo" sistema parta senza problemi?

 

Una volta ricreata la copia del filesystem nella/e partizione/i di destinazione puoi chrootare (ricordati di montare /proc) ed emergere grub in modo identico a come faresti per installare gentoo.

Puoi fare riferimento alla guida di installazione

In effetti quello che stai facendo e' proprio una installazione, solo che non parti da uno degli "stage", ma da un sistema gia' pronto (quello che avevi sull'altra partizione)

----------

## Sparker

Comunque puoi riutilizzare il menu.lst di ubuntu, magari togliendo tutta la fuffa aggiunta per funzionare con il loro tool automagico di aggiornamento di grub. Solo che in gentoo menu.lst è un link a grub.conf, quindi devi rinominare il menu.lst di ubuntu in menu.conf.

Alla fine, forse fai prima a fare un merge manuale con il file creato da gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## pingoo

UAU! Dopo un rapido controllo "tutto sembra funzionare a meraviglia"(che gioco è?), sto scrivendo dalla "nuova" installazione eheheh

Devo però ancora allargare la prima partizione all'intero spazio rimanente...

Grazie a tutti,

alla prossima  :Wink: 

//mi è venuta una discreta fame!

----------

